# MSD ignition 6200



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

i have this ignition i want to wire. Has anyone every done this before? Need some help i understand red power wire to battery Black to negitive to battery 12v to ignition poitive and negitive to coil but where does the trigger wire go? white wire


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (jeffs vw)*

it gets triggered be the wire from the icm that goes to coil-


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (epjetta)*

Thanks for the help. Still a little confused on this so the white wire from the msd box goes to the wire fro the icm and attach it to the coil? which has two sides positive and negitive. Also take in mind that there is a black and orange wire that go on there also. Sorry to be such a pain in the neck just want this right the first time. Thanks again


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (jeffs vw)*

a little clarification. the wire that used to go to the coil- will go to your white wire to trigger it, it hooks to nothing else. the coil will only hook up to your wires coming from the msd box.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (epjetta)*

Ok there are positive and negitive to the coil which from the msd its says orange and black go there there is also red thickj wire thet goes to the battery positive side and the thick blackthat goes to the negitive side. where does the white wire go for trigger there is no other place or extra wire on the coil???????







this things sucks


----------



## WackyWabbitRacer (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (jeffs vw)*

This diagram may not be exactly the same for your MSD 6200 but should be close.








Cheers, WWR.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (WackyWabbitRacer)*

Wacky rabbit racer. So let me get this straight i have to tap into the ignition control unit? I think i have nails in my head instead of a brain


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (jeffs vw)*

Hey i found a plug that goes to the distributer is it the white wire the one i tap my white wire from the msd box?


----------



## ChieftonRocco (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (jeffs vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffs vw* »_Hey i found a plug that goes to the distributer is it the white wire the one i tap my white wire from the msd box? 

You do not want to tap anything from the distributor connector. 
I will try to explain but if any of this doesnt make sense dont hesitate to ask. if one wire is connected incorectly it is posible to fry either the msd box or the ignition control module. 
1. Connect the HEAVY BLACK lead to battery ground. If the msd box has a bad ground it will not operate properly.
2. Connect the HEAVY RED lead to battery positive
3. Disconnect wires from coil, both negative and positive. At this point they will no longer be connected to the coil but to the msd box. 
4. Connect SMALL RED wire to BOTH BLACK wires that originally connected to the coil. That wire is what tells the msd box and the ign control Module to turn on and shut the car off when you turn the ignition key off. 
5. On the negative side of the coil there should be two wires, one should be GREEN (from ign control module) and the other should be RED BLACK (instrument tachometer). Connect the SMALL WHITE wire from the msd box to the GREEN wire only. This is what tells the msd box to fire the coil.
6. The RED BLACK wire (tach) that went to the neg side of the coil will now be connected the tach output on the msd box. It is a single male spade terminal and it should be labeled. You will have to lengthen the red black wire to reach the msd box.
7. Now all that should be left is the SMALL ORANGE AND BLACK WIRE from the msd box. The ORANGE wire will go the the positive side of the coil, terminal 15 on the coil. The BLACK wire will go the the negative side of the coil, terminal 1 on the coil. 
8. At this point double check all connection and you should be able to start engine. Once the engine is running you will have to recheck ignition timing. 
9. Now go out and burn some tire. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (ChieftonRocco)*

Cheiftonrocco.... thanks a mill will try that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (jeffs vw)*

Is there another easier way than what you just explained to do this? or is there anyone in San Diego that can help with this? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChieftonRocco (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (jeffs vw)*

Thats really the only way to hook up the msd box. I would try finding a Speed shop or a place that sells and installs high performance automotive parts. Just make sure that it is a reputable shop that know how to install race car electronics, like msd ignition, two step rev limiters, transbrakes and things like that. You just want to find a shop that can do more than install sterios.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (ChieftonRocco)*

Im going to try and wire this up one more time thanks again buddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChieftonRocco (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (jeffs vw)*

what problem are you running into. maybe i can answer your specific problem


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (ChieftonRocco)*

I still done know where to run that white wire. the orange & black to coil positive & negative red thick to positve battery and thick black to negative battery. red thin wire to 12volt which i ran to ignition. but that stinkin white wire i dont know where the hell that goes. then i called a shop to help me out and they said 200 bucks and they can wire it for me http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ChieftonRocco (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (jeffs vw)*

what colors are your original wires going to the coil?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (ChieftonRocco)*

Gonna go to my car and look will let you know. thanks for the help.


----------



## gdaily (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (jeffs vw)*

he has it in step 5, it says connect it to the green wire from the positive side of the coil!!!


----------



## ChieftonRocco (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (gdaily)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdaily* »_he has it in step 5, it says connect it to the green wire from the positive side of the coil!!!

The green wire from the negative side of the coil. Not from the the positive side.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (ChieftonRocco)*

thanks chieftonrocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (jeffs vw)*

Gonna try and hook this biatch up again tomorrow. Wish me luck


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (ChieftonRocco)*

i found the green wire but now im really freggin lost cause on 3rd step you said disconnect both side and they will no longer be used. and on step 7 you said it will be used.


----------



## ChieftonRocco (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (jeffs vw)*

3. Disconnect wires from coil, both negative and positive. At this point they will no longer be connected to the coil but to the msd box.
What i mean is the original wires that went to the coil only hook up to the msd box and not the coil anymore. 
The orange and black wires hook up to the coil. There should be no other wires going to the coil except the orange and black wires from the msd box.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (ChieftonRocco)*

Understand now duh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cool going to hook up a little later. let ya no the outcome


----------



## gdaily (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (jeffs vw)*

Im sorry, just tryin to help instead just makin in worse. Love this page!!!


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (gdaily)*

speak your mind buddy im taking advice from everybody in the world


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (jeffs vw)*

i wired this all correct and im having trouble getting fuel pump relay to trigger.???? HELP







or do i need a tach adapter?


_Modified by jeffs vw at 6:57 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## ChieftonRocco (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (jeffs vw)*

Do you have spark when you crank the engine?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (ChieftonRocco)*

I have spark but i dont hear the fuel pump turn on? i wired it back with out msd and fired right back up and also had a shop try and they followed instructions from msd and i showed them your set up and they told me that it had to be the tach adapter that i needed. What do you think?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: MSD ignition 6200 (jeffs vw)*

was told by MSD i need a tach adapter


----------



## johnjohn22 (Nov 11, 2010)

ran into this same problem did u ever get it to work did u need a tach adapter


----------



## Magic__Mike (Feb 23, 2011)

I ran into this problem so I bought the msd tach adapter. I got the car working and running sweet but I can't get the autometer tach to work now. Msd products will be the end of me.


----------



## Italian308 (Sep 15, 2010)

after you wired all that up then added the tach adapter how did you install it. im having same issue


----------

